# PAULDING CO/DALLAS GA.-SENIOR/M-id.8343 URGENT



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Volunteer says this boy is at least 5, maybe more..He is in good condition, very nice, already neutered and really wants out of his run. She thinks he wants to find his family. He was picked up as a stray, but no one has called about him. This animal control is closed on Weds. for kill day. I do not know if he is on the list for this week. If he causes any trouble or shows any signs of severe stress or illness, he will be killed. He should be considered very urgent. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at <span style='font-size: 11pt'>770-445-1511</span>.*

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12498825


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

eh...that's not a senior. He's middle aged


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just received urgent plea from volunteer. This shelter is packed with dogs and kitties. Kill day tomorrow..many will die.
Please call shelter and leave message if you can help this boy.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Can anyone help this sweetie?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping back to the top..time is running out


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again...he is laying down in his kennel in one of the pictures...probably wondering what on earth is going on. Only 5 yrs...what an ideal age...hope he gets another chance.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I hav been trying to find out his status and make efforts to save him but I am gatting mixed messages.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I was told one boy had cancer and was put to sleep and the other male was rescued. Hope that helps.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

His Petfinder listing is still active:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12498825
*More About 8343*
Adult neutered male German Shepherd. Adoption fee $50. Nice dog, He's upset at being locked in his run, but a friendly boy. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump.....any news??


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: chrubyBump.....any news??



Is this boy safe?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am told this AC "loses" dogs all the time. I asked a person to get him and they told her they had no GSDs. What is the answer!!???!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I heard they had 2 several days ago. One was killed because it had "tumors" and one was rescued...not sure which (if either) he was.


----------

